# Driver app going offline every couple mins



## eaglesfansurfin88

Started driving today and the driver app is going offline by itself every couple of minutes, anyone have any ideas? Using an iPhone 5


----------



## JasonCT

Mine is doing it as well!

Using the latest android version here.

Sent an email to support but haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Ssgcraig

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> Started driving today and the driver app is going offline by itself every couple of minutes, anyone have any ideas? Using an iPhone 5


I am having the same issue in MA, I had two fares today, around 2pm and the second around 3pm and now the app is going off line every 5 min or so


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88

Looks like a major Uber issue.... Damn


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88

This is when it's a good time to be both uber and Lyft


----------



## superjtrdr

Unable to determine location or whatever. A customer today called me to ask why I was 10 minutes away when actually I was about to arrive, Is everyone here using ATT?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

I've only had this issue in spotty cell service areas in la and regularly on the Uber provided iPhone and the partner app on my t_mobile


----------



## Ssgcraig

I have verizon, there was an update that I had to install today. Silly question, what's the email address for uber help? I've only been driving for a week


----------



## superjtrdr

he problem started yesterday evening. It's as though the gps fades in and out on my mileage tracker. That's why I suspect att is the problem.


----------



## JasonCT

T-mobile here

[email protected]


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88

Verizon here ... Same prob.... Weird that while engaged on a ride works like a charm... 20 mins and counting so far


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

Ssgcraig said:


> I have verizon, there was an update that I had to install today. Silly question, what's the email address for uber help? I've only been driving for a week


A silly question would be can I make a living wage driving Uber x lol


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88

This is starting to piss me off... Lost 4 rides so far...


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88

Sorry to hear about the trouble with your phone. I'm happy to help with this.

There are a few settings worth double checking on the device to help resolve the issue:

*Set Wi-Fi on your phone to OFF*
Settings App > Wi-Fi. 
We've seen some wireless networks interfere with the app's connection to our servers. Switching that off will probably take care of the connection problem.

*Set Airplane Mode to OFF*
Settings App > Airplane Mode.

*Set Bluetooth to OFF* 
Settings App > Bluetooth.

*Set Cellular Data to ON*
Settings App > Cellular > Cellular Data

If you continue to run into trouble after this step, please perform a hard reset on your phone. Just hold down the power button and home button for 15 seconds until the apple logo appears. Once the logo appears, it may take up to 60 seconds for the phone to restart. This should hopefully resolve your issue.

If not, go to Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings. Let us know if none of these solutions work for you, and we'd be happy to take a closer look.

Hope this resolves the issue - let me know if you're still having issues and I'll be glad to help further.


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88

Also reinstalled the app... So far same problem, resetting network setting now


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88

No go... Happens al the time now


----------



## JasonCT

Tried all that, even uninstalled and re-installed the app and it's still acting up.

This has to be an issue with their latest version is what I'm thinking


----------



## Viera Uber

I am having the same kind of issue on Android and Verizon. Lost one call that I know of, but keeps booting me off every couple of minutes.


----------



## Viera Uber

*Kristiana* (Uber)

Jul 8, 19:53

Hi

We are so sorry to hear about the trouble here.

Our team is aware of this issue and we appreciate your patience as we work to resolve it as quickly as we can.

If you have any other questions in the meantime, I'll be more than happy to help.

*Kristiana*
help.uber.com


----------



## Michael C. M

I am having the same issue as well. Updated to Sprint Galaxy 6. Kept my Galaxy 5. Both phones are doing it so it has to be a Uber issue. I am losing money and tech support has not been much help.


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88

Find it weird that when engaged on a ride it lasts forever, once ride is over back to the same issue.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Yeah same here ^^^ Droid / Verizon.

I kind of figured it has to do with a simalar thing as the Stock market and United airlines computer problems this morning. Somehow its affecting uber too. But would think Lyft as well, Hmm...


----------



## superjtrdr

I just finished my last ride for the evening. My trip log app is acting up as well so the problem for me is directly related to GPS. Areas in town that have always given me a little trouble are now big trouble.


----------



## JasonCT

Viera Uber said:


> *Kristiana* (Uber)
> 
> Jul 8, 19:53
> 
> Hi
> 
> We are so sorry to hear about the trouble here.
> 
> Our team is aware of this issue and we appreciate your patience as we work to resolve it as quickly as we can.
> 
> If you have any other questions in the meantime, I'll be more than happy to help.
> 
> *Kristiana*
> help.uber.com


Yeah I got the same canned response as well.

Has anyone tried the app this morning? 
I checked to see if they have issued an update and nothing in the app stores so far.

Hope the issue goes away soon!


----------



## superjtrdr

Error " unable to determine your location"
It's still a problem as of 11:50 AM central time


----------



## Uber Driver Life

I haven't been able to log in starting yesterday around 7:30pm eastern


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

ok this is messed up. The app seems stable for the last half hr. I got 2 pings but they both acted as if they canceled right a way. But usually the pax can't cancel that fast. Waiting for the update to the app as its being having do that thurs afternoon. 

I dunno, guess I'll sign up for Lyft like I should have a while ago.


----------



## Viera Uber

Mine seems to be working OK today...but I haven't really stayed on for length of time yet either.


----------



## LAURAB

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> Started driving today and the driver app is going offline by itself every couple of minutes, anyone have any ideas? Using an iPhone 5


Been having the same issue all day. Have not heard back from the Uber support team


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

So I decided to eat lunch and turn the phone completely off to restart everything fresh. Mostly looking for the updated app. 

Now this vvv.

I must have got "The client has canceled the ride." 20 times now. And a ping just now typing this. Only two pings and it goes away, very similar to earlier in the day. And nothing shows on Recent Trips.

Me thinks they are testing the system ?


----------



## Viera Uber

I received a semi ******ed canned response that I should return my iPhone, and Uber will send me a new one. I was like, but it is my phone, & I have an android. Which I thought I was very clear about in the first email. Even told them the brand and operating version.


----------



## superjtrdr

it's been really slow which leads me to believe riders are having problems as well. Out of 3 rides one went flawlessly and the other 2 bad. One of them canceled probably because they couldn't track me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Looking at the riders app on another Droid all the drivers for a few seconds would disappear then reappear. 

Was doing the same on mine yesterday. but didn't care then.


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88

Looks like it's still f'ed up


----------



## plocp

Can't accept any pin, any pin accept will automatic cancel, so lost 3pin so far, lol, guess today I will be off the road


----------



## JasonCT

Uber support has been hit or miss for me at least with the few dealings I've had with them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Well one managed to come through and completed that trip, but its back to the same shit. Another ping tried to come through but gone. Ugggggggggg............

Just updated the App, says v3.42.2 Hopefully this will work.


----------



## Lanteri87

Add me to the list of FUBAR'd apps. I'm getting one beep pings that disappear before I even have a chance to accept. That is, when the app decides it wants to not jump offline randomly. 

First day back too in 3 weeks. It's a sign.


----------



## borrowedtune

Can confirm just about everything in this thread. None of the suggested "fixes" work. Whack-a-mole pings. Blinking cars in the rider app. Frustrated customers. I've even experienced the app going offline multiple times during a trip.


----------



## Biggerguy

I can't get the app to work at all. It tells me that my vehicle cant operate in the Maryland Eastern Short. I live in Delaware 10 miles from the Maryland line and drive in Rehoboth Beach which is 20 miles from Maryland. Never had a problem before. Always start the app when I leave home. Today it didn't work.

So far I have no response from support. So until the app is fixed, I will just have to sit home and watch TV!!


----------



## bryanch

I am operating in St Petersburg Florida, having the same issues. I'm now sitting at home but I have the app running. I just received a ping 37 minutes away, so I'm guessing everyone has logged off and gone home for the night. I obviously didn't take it and I'm logging off now so my acceptance rate doesn't fall through the floor. I hope they fix this before Friday night.


----------



## superjtrdr

One of the symptoms of this problem is the app runs slower. I just completed a trip that went flawlessly and the app was working fast. We shall see.


----------



## superjtrdr

We shall see nothing
Nothing but problems later in the evening


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Was loggin from 7-8pm, although did get a ping both apps seem to be working normally.


----------



## Viera Uber

Noticed this problem started when they pushed the update that allows deaf drivers to operate. Maybe it is something in the code that makes the screen flash.


----------



## ericd937

Mine is still not working. How about everyone else?


----------



## cfluser

I am pretty certain I did not get an update on the partner app yesterday. The rider app however did have an update. I did see an email about the few feature though. There are also no hard of hearing settings in my partner app as described in the email I got.

Turn on flashing trip requests in the Uber Partner app:

Open the app's Settings
Check the box next to "Use flash for requests"


----------



## ericd937

Nope, it still didn't work.


----------



## superjtrdr

I haven't even left the house and I already see the unable to determine location message


----------



## Uberfan687

I thought it was just me. I've been having problems since yesterday


----------



## Jason McCullough

This is not good. The only way this is going to be fixed is if they patch the app. Sooner rather than later.


----------



## cfluser

We still having widespread issues or has it resolved itself?


----------



## Jason McCullough

Mine still doesn't work. I got a few emails back from Support saying they're aware of the issue. But that could just be one of their canned responses.


----------



## Viera Uber

I'm glad they are aware of the issue. They should be. Now, what and when are they going to do anything about it?! Unreal.


----------



## cfluser

I uninstalled and reinstalled, just to confirm the version number is the same, and it was. Still I am curious why I do not see the new feature their email mentioned for the hard of hearing. Makes me think I do not have the latest version, which could be the cause of the issue. Mine is 3.43.2 (Android Galaxy S5)


----------



## superjtrdr

My mileage tracker has been whacking out as well so this isn't directly related to uber. In my opinion this related to any app that depends heavily on GPS


----------



## borrowedtune

Let the conspiracy theories begin.

Hax? North Korea? China? NSA? Aliens?


----------



## superjtrdr

borrowedtune said:


> Let the conspiracy theories begin.
> 
> Hax? North Korea? China? NSA? Aliens?


I believe


borrowedtune said:


> Let the conspiracy theories begin.
> 
> Hax? North Korea? China? NSA? Aliens?


even the website is down. 
https://login.uber.com/login


----------



## cfluser

Not crashing but not getting any pings either.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Working normal for me. Did 5 trips 11:30-5pm, and 4 cancels. One I got pd.


----------



## superjtrdr

it's improved but I am getting a lot of cancellations because the gps shows that I stopped.


----------



## jbee

superjtrdr said:


> it's improved but I am getting a lot of cancellations because the gps shows that I stopped.


My GPS did the same. Dropped twice (Unable to locate signal) on my last 2 fares and couldn't get my Map APP (Waze) to kick back in (Or on)

When I would tap my "Begin Trip" and then "Navigate" it would formulate (Or state it was) a route, but instead of the route beginning, the follow up was "Unable to locate GPS signal"

Just glad I have my TomTom as a back up.


----------



## Jason McCullough

Should be working now. Mine doesn't grey-out anymore


----------



## UBERNJ61

I am still having issues, my app was down Wednesday and Thursday till Friday 2 PM when it suddenly started working, worked till it went down again at 7:30 PM and now it's Saturday 10:30 still not working. I've lost $$$. Are others still experiencing the same issues ? I notice also that on the customer app my vehicle does not show.... Help from Uber Support ? They need 24 hours to respond - it seems they don't really care and other emails sent to Management of Miami - no respond at all. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Jason McCullough

Our only option is to keep pestering them with emails about the issue. A patch might be on the way, but they're not zeroing in on the immediate problem the way we'd like them to. "The squeaky wheel gets the grease", so we need to keep squeaking at them.


----------



## borrowedtune

I encouraged some pax to send an email as well... regulars who were already aware of and affected by the situation. It's not something I'd bring up to randoms.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I've noticed the latest version now is, v3.44.0 downloaded it last night. try that and see...

No pings in the last hour and a half but looks to be another slow day here.


----------



## CommanderXL

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I've noticed the latest version now is, v3.44.0 downloaded it last night. try that and see...
> 
> No pings in the last hour and a half but looks to be another slow day here.


Are you using Android? The current version on my iPhone is 3.57.0?


----------



## UBERNJ61

PlatypusMuerte said:


> I uninstalled and reinstalled, just to confirm the version number is the same, and it was. Still I am curious why I do not see the new feature their email mentioned for the hard of hearing. Makes me think I do not have the latest version, which could be the cause of the issue. Mine is 3.43.2 (Android Galaxy S5)


----------



## UBERNJ61

In your Uber Partner App - go down to Settings > Assessability > there is a button
Hope that helps. Besides that , my whole driver app doesn't work, it doesn't make me visible on the customer app , no trips Wednesday & Thursday ... after tons of emails to support they managed to get me up and running Friday from 2-7:30PM till it went down and down since ( now Saturday 4:45PM ) I even bought a Android Phone because some mentioned the IPhone 6 has issues .... we'll both don't work


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

CommanderXL said:


> Are you using Android? The current version on my iPhone is 3.57.0?


Yes.

And in 3 hrs not single ping, 22 drivers in my normal area., F this .


----------



## superjtrdr

Mine was working fair with minimal problems until late in the afternoon then it crapped out. 

As usual I get the unable to determine location message.
I look for the little white target icon. If it's on without any blinking then I am in business.If not I reboot and I am usually back in business at least for a while. I also have a mileage logger app and it also stops working when the uber app stops. As I said in a previous post my theory is this problem affects all app that heavily rely on GPS.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

40 billion dollar tech company..... not to worry they will get it eventually.


----------



## superjtrdr

It went well during the last few hours of the evening


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88

Seems to be fixed for me


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> Started driving today and the driver app is going offline by itself every couple of minutes, anyone have any ideas? Using an iPhone 5


You're not on wifi, are you? If you have wifi on instead of lte or 4g or whatever, it can interrupt your connection, or so I've been told.


----------



## UBERNJ61

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You're not on wifi, are you? If you have wifi on instead of lte or 4g or whatever, it can interrupt your connection, or so I've been told.


As for me, it still doesn't work , as some said on Zello that it could be a IPhone problem I got me yesterday an Android phone , not working either. I even took the chance to drive around 3 hours hoping to pick up a signal or ping, just wasted my time. Will drive down to Miami Office and see if they can do a quick fix if your right there in their office , I know they like it better to respond every 24 hours with a email. Nobody on Uber's side cares , they don't really look into the issue, all they know is to reply with a email to reboot, for a 50 Billion company I would even expect a 24/7 technical support and a Manager that I asked for to reply , I guess company has no Managers, etc


----------



## UBERNJ61

CommanderXL said:


> Are you using Android? The current version on my iPhone is 3.57.0?


I have the version 3.57.0 on my IPhone 6 , I don't recall when that new update came in but since then I think it didn't work for me anymore. Don't know why my app started working on Friday from 2-7:30PM but since then down and not visable , both phones IP6 and GalaxyS6 don't pick it up... I know it's not the phone, I know I'm in their system as active, good rating ... today Sunday (11:40am) and still nothing, I guess all those important people are not to help , slurping cocktails at the beach and waiting to go back to work Monday to read driver emails and to respond back to them within 24-48 hours


----------



## superjtrdr

It's better than it was a few days ago but still a problem.


----------



## UBERNJ61

Does anyone know the address for the Uber Miami Office ? If I go there do they let you in to talk to someone ? I don't want to drive from WPB to find out they have closed doors and they don't talk - email only. Has anyone been there before ? Plan on going tomorrow in the am to get my driver app up and running and stand there till they do something - not wait for a follow up email in 24 hours ...
Please let me know. Thanks to All !


----------



## superjtrdr

Having problems this morning


----------



## UBERNJ61

superjtrdr said:


> Having problems this morning


Hello Siperjtrdr , after a week of trying everything I got mine up and running ! The are-boot or removing the app and reinstalling does NOT work ! But ... go into airplane mode and try going somewhere ( if at home better ) where you can go into WiFi. Turn app on/off and go back on , it for some reason locks up. Of course also go out of Airplane mode again , after this I was able to see my vehicle again. I hope this works for you ! Good luck !


----------



## golfbox

Uber doing this on purpose to make sure guarantees won't be paid in certain markets. To get the guarantee you have to be logged on a full hour.


----------



## superjtrdr

I had several good responses from uber but I am still at square one. This leads me to believe they don't have full control over this issue. Today when I had this problem I logged out of Uber and tried google navigation. It was unstable as well and so is the mileage logger app. When I reboot that usually gets me back in business so for now that's my work around.


----------



## cfluser

Ya, starting to notice there are several GPS dependent programs that seem to be having trouble in the last week. I thought it was the leap second (http://www.timeanddate.com/time/leapseconds.html) but no way Google fumbled that one. So must be a hardware issue GPS side maybe? Just my thoughts.


----------



## Ssgcraig

I had three pings yesterday and they all cancelled. Aggravating to drive halfway to the pickup and the app is cancelling. One was charged 10 dollars though. Not good for business


----------



## superjtrdr

PlatypusMuerte said:


> Ya, starting to notice there are several GPS dependent programs that seem to be having trouble in the last week. I thought it was the leap second (http://www.timeanddate.com/time/leapseconds.html) but no way Google fumbled that one. So must be a hardware issue GPS side maybe? Just my thoughts.


I spoke with an apple guru yesterday. He is one of my uber customers and was frustrated because he noticed me disappear on the map while in route. He suggested the problem might be how the data from GPS is stored. This morning I had to pull over twice to reboot my phone during a request. I got frustrated and canceled the ride and drove home. Since this problem started my rating has gone from 4.82 to 4.79 which leads me to believe this problem is leading to bad ratings.


----------



## UberButterfly

I don't know if it's just my phone but when this happens I just restart my phone and it usually fixes it but its still annoying. I think I need a new phone with a better gps thing so it doesnt put me all over the map.


----------



## superjtrdr

UberButterfly said:


> I don't know if it's just my phone but when this happens I just restart my phone and it usually fixes it but its still annoying. I think I need a new phone with a better gps thing so it doesnt put me all over the map.


It fixes it for a while or sometimes half the day. What kind of a phone do you have?


----------



## UBERNJ61

IPhone update today hopefully with a new patch 3.58.3 The re-booting or even uninstalling and reinstalling didn't work for me as on some Forum I read it makes a difference to put it in Airplane mode and connect to a WiFi that totally takes it out of a " lock mode ", I didn't have last week any trips ( I do full time ) as my IPhone6 Partner App didn't show my vehicle in the Customer App. After this , it unlocked my phone and I was able to receive trips again. Because I was freakin out and someone also mentioned Apple IPhone had the issues I bought an Android Galaxy S6 which only worked as I did that Airplane mode reset. I don't know or noticed the upgrade on Android.


----------



## superjtrdr

There was an update yesterday and still no improvement. Some drivers are not experiencing any issues so the question is why not? Is it the phone or phone service? One driver I know of uses T mobile and a Note 4. She isn't have any issues.


----------



## cfluser

Android here, and was OK last few days, though yesterday 2 pings in the 5pm hour, and 2 system errors resulting in 403....


----------



## UberReallySucks

Ssgcraig said:


> I am having the same issue in MA, I had two fares today, around 2pm and the second around 3pm and now the app is going off line every 5 min or so


It's been doing the same thing since yesterday in San Diego. I kept getting logged off and an error message: "unable to determine your location".
Therefore I was unable to log back on after I had arrived to the pick up location, which made it impossible to pick up the riders... A complete waste of time and gas.
Contacted stupid Uber support and never heard back... Not even the usual "Uber On" one size fits all reply.
The frustration of a stupid "continuously being enhanced" App. along with the ever increasing gas prices makes driving for Uber a total waste of time and loss of money.
I am all Ubered out!!! so long suckers!!!


----------



## superjtrdr

Mine is fixed but only after buying a new phone. My advice is to borrow someones phone for a day to eliminate your phone as the source


----------



## AltaClip

This is what I found too. Became unbearable on my 3+ yr old Gnex but since I've switched to a new HTC One M9 no problems with slow/crash/lost gps, etc.



superjtrdr said:


> Mine is fixed but only after buying a new phone. My advice is to borrow someones phone for a day to eliminate your phone as the source


----------



## Dierwolf

Massive problems here as well. App can't seem to keep track of me, on or off a trip, blue dot on screen (me) jumps all over town. When on a trip app still thinks I'm at the starting point, even though I'm half way across town or look at the trip map and I must be flying an airplane. Deleted the app, reinstalled, now I can't log in even though using same username/password as dashboard and no problems logging in there. Bluetooth from phone to car will not engage, keyboard will not come up, massive delay when switching app's like from texting back to Uber app, sometimes will just go to phones home screen.


----------



## WalterE

I have had this problems until Saturday morning. I noticed, that morning, that the UBER app GPS was acting a bit weird but was fixed when I restarted. Later that day I noticed that I wasn't getting ride requests, which is VERY uncommon is this area. I checked the PAX app and I wasn't there . I email support and got the normal canned BS. I did all the troubleshooting and still nothing . I even tried it on an ANDROID phone.


----------



## peterzig

I have had all kinds of problems with the app until today when I received a new update. I have an android phone which had V3.44. I just installed V3.45.1 and that seems to have fixed all my problems. My phone and the app now seem to work normally after 10 days of hell.


----------



## billip

Things seem to have gone quiet here for a month - well, in that month I've had endless problems with the 'Error - "Unable to determine your location" issue which occurs for me every day I use the UPA (uber partner app). I've factory reset my phone and tested the GPS/Nav with the apps provided on the phone (android OS, Sony) - GPS/Nav works fine. Install ONLY the UPA and I still get the error more than once every day. When it does occur I have to restart the phone. ... ... ... and then I might be lucky and it might work. Or else I'll just go home.
Suspecting there was something wrong with my phone I bought a new phone (android OS Samsung) - very first day on the road with the new phone, the error occurred again.

As per -



Dierwolf said:


> Massive problems here as well. App can't seem to keep track of me, on or off a trip, blue dot on screen (me) jumps all over town. When on a trip app still thinks I'm at the starting point, even though I'm half way across town or look at the trip map and I must be flying an airplane. Deleted the app, reinstalled, now I can't log in even though using same username/password as dashboard and no problems logging in there. Bluetooth from phone to car will not engage, keyboard will not come up, massive delay when switching app's like from texting back to Uber app, sometimes will just go to phones home screen.
> View attachment 10029


I am not Uber Helicopter ...










and I have several examples of this. The next problem is that the fare in calculated incorrectly. The 'as the crow flies' route is the measured distance. I've had to report these to Uber support and request adjustments.

I very much like ElectroFuzz comment - Uber have made their money - do they really care about the drivers now that we're hooked???



ElectroFuzz said:


> 40 billion dollar tech company..... not to worry they will get it eventually.


----------



## northwestindiana

This does not happen with Lyft. I drive for both Gober and Lyft. When it happens with Lyft they send an auto message telling the driver they have lost connection with the network. My question is ??what network are we losing connection with?? our internet provider?? or their network. If it our internet provider why don't we have these issue when we are on the phone talking? I'm just a dumb country farm boy so I need more info. Thanks


----------

